# Swollen Neck



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Woke up this morning to a swollen neck.:rotfl: Walked out side and felt that brisk cool air and found myself wishing I was in the hill country at my lease. It will have to wait for 3 weeks. lol

Good luck to all of you guys out there this weekend! Please be safe! Looking forward to the reports.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That funny,'cause I walked out on the back porch before daylight to wizz the dog,and walked back in and told my wife my neck is swollen.58 degrees.I rut about like deer.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes fellas it was nice. Walked out to my stand by my feeder and listened and watched acorns fall. Lots of acorns. Love the time right before the sun peeks out when the woods start coming alive with activity. About 8:30 saw a doe walk under one of my other stands and not even look towards feeder. It was an awesome morning just being out.


----------

